# getting asked the same questions from passengers



## Kiaguy (Jan 14, 2021)

I have been a rideshare driver for many year's now and have noticed I get asked the same questions while having conversations with passengers. Is there a list of questions on the passengers apps they read from ?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Kiaguy said:


> I have been a rideshare driver for many year's now and have noticed I get asked the same questions while having conversations with passengers. Is there a list of questions on the passengers apps they read from ?


What I don't understand is why drivers get offended when riders are trying to have polite small talk.

Let's say you're stuck in a car for a half hour with someone you've never met, and are not likely to ever see again. Other than silence (which admittedly makes some people uncomfortable) what would you talk about with that person?

Personally, I think the reason that pax come up with the same questions all the time is because those questions come naturally to them. I'd rather talk about that stuff than stuff that's more personal or intimate.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Very similar to the question you asked, it has been posted numerous times as well. After a while, you get used to it and take the opportunity to have a come back. You can use it to your advantage and work for your tip. Son in school, sick, Here is one that comes every now and then and catches the passenger off guard when I reply.

Is this your only job? Me, no, I'm a porn actor and this is what I do when I'm between gigs.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

If you're really sick of the questions here is a solution or at least something that will keep you entertained. Make up some elaborate story stick to it almost as a script to these questions. It may not be true and if you do it right they will all tie in together and sound plausible. And as your journey commences in your Uber time you can change and add to that story to make it little more interesting. These people want to be entertained, so why not entertain them.


----------



## Kiaguy (Jan 14, 2021)

I would rather have and a intelligent conversation about anything besides, "How long have you worked today, or when did you start ?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Kiaguy said:


> I would rather have and a intelligent conversation about anything besides, "How long have you worked today, or when did you start ?


Odds are that this will not happen.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

cumonohito said:


> Very similar to the question you asked, it has been posted numerous times as well. After a while, you get used to it and take the opportunity to have a come back. You can use it to your advantage and work for your tip. Son in school, sick, Here is one that comes every now and then and catches the passenger off guard when I reply.
> 
> Is this your only job? Me, no, I'm a porn actor and this is what I do when I'm between gigs.


I get that one, "this is your only job", at least once (often more) on every driving run I do...the question is often pitched with a mix of intrigue and pity (OMG, just imagine IF that was his ONLY JOB)....for me, no its NOT only my "only job"..i'm with you all who leverage this an opportunity to engage and work a tip (ie, if it was only job, I'd be broke because the wages ALONE at times arent even mimimum wage).


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Kiaguy said:


> I would rather have and a intelligent conversation about anything besides, "How long have you worked today, or when did you start ?


Steer it your way 
Are you incapable of that?



#1husler said:


> I get that one, "this is your only job", at least once (often more) on every driving run I do...the question is often pitched with a mix of intrigue and pity (OMG, just imagine IF that was his ONLY JOB)....for me, no its NOT only my "only job"..i'm with you all who leverage this an opportunity to engage and work a tip (ie, if it was only job, I'd be broke because the wages ALONE at times arent even mimimum wage).


Exactly!!
At least you have a chance 
As opposed to the person with headphones 
Or the ones- yea-no-what-no


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

wallae said:


> Steer it your way
> Are you incapable of that?


Yes. Yes, yes.

Pax: How long you been doing Uber? Do you like it?
Driver: Oh, a couple years now. I'm looking for something better than this though. What do you do for a living?
P: I'm a payroll clerk at Acme Anchor Company.
D: Oh cool. Is it a nice place to work?
P: It's ok. It's a job. It pays pretty well and the bennies are good.
D: Really. Hey, I have a degree in Business with emphasis in Economics. I've done some General Ledger work. Do you think there might be a spot at Acme for someone like me?
P: Yea. I think there is a job open in the Accounting Dept.
D: Outstanding. I'll check it out. Do you mind if I drop your name?
(if she says yes, don't forget to ask her name)
D: Thank you. Hey, who should I ask for when I visit? What's your bosses name?
(Write it all down. If she says HR, ask again her bosses name. HR does not hire people, department heads hire them. HR only fires people.)

Do that long enough and you will be free.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

You can always start with "funny, when we where younger our parents will say never get in a strangers car, and look at us now!" Good icebreaker and you will get a chuckle out of it. Some riders are trying to make an awkward less awkward by engaging you and looking for a common ground. 

To survive and profit in this gig you need to read the rider, as well as know your area, find the sweet spot for profitable rides. Great them when they come in, verify name and destination, and off you go. If they ask questions, answer them, and try to steer the conversation to something of your interest, or learn something from the rider. Never argue with them or reprimand them, unless you are provoked.

Basically you are working for your tip, depending on what the person says you are agreeable to that point of view. As far as my riders are concerned, I'm a Republican, Democrat, pro/against abortion/guns/drugs/etc. married/single/divorced/widower.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Yes. Yes, yes.
> 
> Pax: How long you been doing Uber? Do you like it?
> Driver: Oh, a couple years now. I'm looking for something better than this though. What do you do for a living?
> ...


I always bring it back to Uber pay
Very subtle if possible but every How long you been out today 
Well I have to be careful.. @ just 60 cents a mile and at only 8 cents a minute I can't afford to be stuck in traffic. I get less than 1/2 your fare (i'm real careful about saying that if they're paying a huge surge
Lots of times it's 8 an hour before I pay gas

Tell them about how people expect you to wait while they fill a grocery cart at 4 bucks an hour and take them home with no tip

All the Uber horror stories that we all took once (If you're smart but some people seem to repeat it over and over)
I went 22 minutes and took an old lady across the street for 2 dollars and then had to return home. After gas I lost money


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

wallae said:


> I always bring it back to Uber pay
> Very subtle if possible but every How long you been out today
> Well I have to be careful.. @ just 60 cents a mile and at only 8 cents a minute I can't afford to be stuck in traffic. I get less than 1/2 your fare (i'm real careful about saying that if they're paying a huge surge
> Lots of times it's 8 an hour before I pay gas
> ...


That's a good way to beg for more favor from your master sitting behind you.
My prattle helps get me a better job.

Different goals.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> That's a good way to beg for more favor from your master sitting behind you.
> My prattle helps get me a better job.
> 
> Different goals.


I don't think they take it that way
Most can see and get that I don't need the money enough to beg

As I've said here many times I'm not a social worker and I don't mind telling them that
That I reject 90% of rides


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Kiaguy said:


> I have been a rideshare driver for many year's now and have noticed I get asked the same questions while having conversations with passengers. Is there a list of questions on the passengers apps they read from ?


would you rather that happen, or the pax just dive bombs into their screen the moment they sit down?

It can always be worse.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

cumonohito said:


> Very similar to the question you asked, it has been posted numerous times as well. After a while, you get used to it and take the opportunity to have a come back. You can use it to your advantage and work for your tip. Son in school, sick, Here is one that comes every now and then and catches the passenger off guard when I reply.
> 
> Is this your only job? Me, no, I'm a porn actor and this is what I do when I'm between gigs.


5,000th time since 2020 started


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

cumonohito said:


> You can always start with "funny, when we where younger our parents will say never get in a strangers car, and look at us now!" Good icebreaker and you will get a chuckle out of it. Some riders are trying to make an awkward less awkward by engaging you and looking for a common ground.
> 
> To survive and profit in this gig you need to read the rider, as well as know your area, find the sweet spot for profitable rides. Great them when they come in, verify name and destination, and off you go. If they ask questions, answer them, and try to steer the conversation to something of your interest, or learn something from the rider. Never argue with them or reprimand them, unless you are provoked.
> 
> Basically you are working for your tip, depending on what the person says you are agreeable to that point of view. As far as my riders are concerned, I'm a Republican, Democrat, pro/against abortion/guns/drugs/etc. married/single/divorced/widower.


Good advice. 
You forgot Liar. But I guess they should not know that though.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Kiaguy said:


> I have been a rideshare driver for many year's now and have noticed I get asked the same questions while having conversations with passengers. Is there a list of questions on the passengers apps they read from ?


Sounds like a start to a masters thesis on the socio influences on what questions a person asks in confined circumstances with complete strangers.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Yeah after doing this for years too I’ve come to realize it’s just some people’s interview skills that suck. They do get it from some kinda societal cookie cutter template or ice breaker kit. I’m alright with it though. I actually love conversation even if they’re not too adept at it. Nothing like a passenger who can’t even respond to ‘how are you’ or is unwilling to confirm something if necessary.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Volvonaut said:


> Yeah after doing this for years too I've come to realize it's just some people's interview skills that suck. They do get it from some kinda societal cookie cutter template or ice breaker kit. I'm alright with it though. I actually love conversation even if they're not too adept at it. Nothing like a passenger who can't even respond to 'how are you' or is unwilling to confirm something if necessary.


I had one this week who responded to "how you doing tonight?" with a grunt, so, that's a key indicator that no convo is necessary, which is ok too by the way...I tend to close my eyes and check out socially I get my haircut, I dont need a barber peppering me with "21 questions" at that time.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Why lie you never know when you will have the same PAX that may remember what you told them. I had a PAX last night that I picked up at my favorite restaurant. I greeted them aske how the food was and remarked it was my favorite restaurant. Lady said I'm sure you don't remember but you were our driver back in October and recommended this place to us last time. We ate there our last night and loved it. Came back again this week and have eaten there every night. It is great. Things like that go a long way, I got a great tip from them in the app.

I have some great conversations with some of my riders, I can also tell who does not want to chat. Great people skills help me earn decent tips.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

#1husler said:


> I had one this week who responded to "how you doing tonight?" with a grunt, so, that's a key indicator that no convo is necessary, which is ok too by the way...I tend to close my eyes and check out socially I get my haircut, I dont need a barber peppering me with "21 questions" at that time.


Have you ever considered suicide?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Kiaguy said:


> I would rather have and a intelligent conversation about anything besides, "How long have you worked today, or when did you start ?


You have to start somewhere.

Or are you expecting something more along the lines of "Can you figure out what's wrong in this series of differential equations?


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

I listen Ozzy while driving, people don't ask any questions I don't know why?


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

1. As an older guy, people assume correctly that I'm retired. Some will ask about what I used to do.

2. Most people are not sparkling conversationalists. Not every pax is Johnny Carson. Some of them are really bad at small-talk. That's okay. I'm good at it.

3. I don't care if they talk or not, no matter how long the ride is. If they want to read or listen to music, fine by me!

4. The main thing is to get the pax talking about *HIMSELF*. Some of you guys don't understand this: It ain't about *you*. Nobody really wants to hear about how you ended up being an Uber driver; nobody cares (sorry). They'd much rather talk about themselves. Even if they say they don't - they do; it's human nature. So try to get them to open up.

Had a long ride today (50 minutes). Picked up an old lady at a medical clinic. Pre-arranged ride. She seemed like she wanted to talk, so I asked her where she was from? She says, "New Jersey. Asbury Park, New Jersey." She went on to say describe the circumstances of her moving down here, which was recently. 

After a bit, I said, "Hey, isn't Asbury Park where that Bruce Springsteen is from?" And she goes - quite matter-of-factly, "Yeah, we all knew him. He used to play at some of the local clubs. Bon Jovi too." 

Heh! You just never know who's going to get in the car. And you won't unless you talk to them.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Aw Jeez said:


> 1. As an older guy, people assume correctly that I'm retired. Some will ask about what I used to do.
> 
> 2. Most people are not sparkling conversationalists. Not every pax is Johnny Carson. Some of them are really bad at small-talk. That's okay. I'm good at it.
> 
> ...


Some of you guys don't understand this: It ain't about *you

Wrong 
It is about me. 
And I would think after 3 years a 4.97 proves you can talk about Uber and anything else I want to talk about


----------



## GregTheActor (Feb 29, 2016)

Most common question, plus responses:

Pax: What do you do besides this?
Ggreg: I'm an actor.
Pax: Have I seen you in anything?
Ggreg: Did you see the new Star Wars?
Pax: (yes or no, doesn't matter.)
Ggreg: Well, I'm not in that.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MikhailCA said:


> I listen Ozzy while driving, people don't ask any questions I don't know why?


An early morning pax asked me to turn Ozzy off on the way to the airport. Instant one star. You don't ask to turn Ozzy off.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Christinebitg said:


> What I don't understand is why drivers get offended when riders are trying to have polite small talk.
> 
> Let's say you're stuck in a car for a half hour with someone you've never met, and are not likely to ever see again. Other than silence (which admittedly makes some people uncomfortable) what would you talk about with that person?
> 
> Personally, I think the reason that pax come up with the same questions all the time is because those questions come naturally to them. I'd rather talk about that stuff than stuff that's more personal or intimate.


Or in other words, most people are just naturally stupid!



Kiaguy said:


> I have been a rideshare driver for many year's now and have noticed I get asked the same questions while having conversations with passengers. Is there a list of questions on the passengers apps they read from ?


"Busy today?"
I used to despise this question. Now I use it to my advantage.
"Nope. Been very, very slow!"
Seems to result in more "sympathy" tips.
&#128514;


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

cumonohito said:


> You can always start with "funny, when we where younger our parents will say never get in a strangers car, and look at us now!" Good icebreaker and you will get a chuckle out of it. Some riders are trying to make an awkward less awkward by engaging you and looking for a common ground.
> 
> To survive and profit in this gig you need to read the rider, as well as know your area, find the sweet spot for profitable rides. Great them when they come in, verify name and destination, and off you go. If they ask questions, answer them, and try to steer the conversation to something of your interest, or learn something from the rider. Never argue with them or reprimand them, unless you are provoked.
> 
> ...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> An early morning pax asked me to turn Ozzy off on the way to the airport. Instant one star. You don't ask to turn Ozzy off.


About six months ago my nephew runs into the house ... "You gotta check this out." handing me a CD. "These guys are so ... well, I've never heard anything like them. This is real ..." 
I looked down, it was Black Sabbath's album, Paranoid.
No matter what it is, every generation thinks they invented it.

I know ever word, of every song on that album.
Especially 'War Pigs'.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Or in other words, most people are just naturally stupid!


Yes, that's quite true. I'm surprised there are a lot of people who don't seem to know that.

It includes me too. And probably you, although I don't know enough to be certain.

But let's take this a step further. Even the smartest people have big areas where they're completely ignorant. There's too much stuff to know to be competent all around, let alone expert.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Kiaguy said:


> I have been a rideshare driver for many year's now and have noticed I get asked the same questions while having conversations with passengers. Is there a list of questions on the passengers apps they read from ?


Your profile is viewable. I geot a lot of questions about stuff in mine. But there are the usual, "how long you been driving" "do you like it", "how much do you make" type of questions. Just develop a patter, a story, to use. It doesn't need to be true, just interesting and non-confrontational.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

MikhailCA said:


> I listen Ozzy while driving, people don't ask any questions I don't know why?


Pounding heavy metal outta your speakers is one way to limit the convo and questions, but I think you'd also rack up too many 1 or 2 stars, then get de-activated and dashed off RS altogether.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Your profile is viewable. I geot a lot of questions about stuff in mine.


I never filled mine out.
I never saw one for the pilot that was flying my plane last week, or the cabbie that took me to my hotel, or the chef that cooked my dinner ... 
So, I really didn't feel that it was all that important for an Uber driver.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Pax - "What's that banging noise coming from the trunk?"
Driver - "Oh, I had a passenger who tried to not tip earlier"

I do often carry around junk in the trunk and it sometimes moves around while driving, but unfortunately no pax has ever asked about it, and I have not had a chance to use the above.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> What I don't understand is why drivers get offended when riders are trying to have polite small talk.


100% agree. These passengers are customers. If you're not prepared to show them some basic human courtesy, then any job involving direct interaction with a human being is a bad career move.

I find that small talk will make the trip go faster rather than stewing in awkward silence. It makes the passenger uncomfortable, and it makes you look like a weirdo. Not every passenger wants to chat. I'd say 30-40% just want to be left alone, which is fine, too.

But for those who do want to break the ice, only a complete psychopath would try to shut them down.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I have some great conversations with some of my riders, I can also tell who does not want to chat. Great people skills help me earn decent tips.


That's the first thing I try to determine once they are in the car. Are they wanting to chat, or are they content to be left alone? It's usually pretty easy to figure out within 45 seconds.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

rkozy said:


> only a complete psychopath would try to shut them down.


Soooo, liiiiiike.......what exactly are you saying about me?


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

rkozy said:


> 100% agree. These passengers are customers. If you're not prepared to show them some basic human courtesy, then any job involving direct interaction with a human being is a bad career move.
> 
> I find that small talk will make the trip go faster rather than stewing in awkward silence. It makes the passenger uncomfortable, and it makes you look like a weirdo. Not every passenger wants to chat. I'd say 30-40% just want to be left alone, which is fine, too.
> 
> But for those who do want to break the ice, only a complete psychopath would try to shut them down.


After nearly five years, I feel the same way as OP. I prefer quiet trips. Yes, I still am okay with conversations, but I don't start conversations as much anymore and that's fine. And most of the same questions are not that bad, but many are repetitive with some a bit nosy and personal. I tend to dance around certain questions and do my best to sound like I'm lying. I'll never tell them I don't respond to personal questions. This is rideshare, not Tinder or POF. I had plenty of lengthy and wonderfully conversations in the past, yet most still didn't tip. I've had silent trips, and often got tipped. Riders paid for a ride, that's it. Conversation isn't required and not too concerned about their comfort outside of providing them a safe ride and A/C or heater pending on current weather. Still have five star rating on Lyft and 4.91 on Uber.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Aw Jeez said:


> 4. The main thing is to get the pax talking about _HIMSELF_. Some of you guys don't understand this: It ain't about _you_. Nobody really wants to hear about how you ended up being an Uber driver; nobody cares (sorry). They'd much rather talk about themselves. Even if they say they don't - they do; it's human nature. So try to get them to open up.


Yeah, that's what Larry King on his syndicated show did very well.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

btone31 said:


> After nearly five years, I feel the same way as OP. I prefer quiet trips. Yes, I still am okay with conversations, but I don't start conversations as much anymore and that's fine. And most of the same questions are not that bad, but many are repetitive with some a bit nosy and personal. I tend to dance around certain questions and do my best to sound like I'm lying. I'll never tell them I don't respond to personal questions. This is rideshare, not Tinder or POF. I had plenty of lengthy and wonderfully conversations in the past, yet most still didn't tip. I've had silent trips, and often got tipped. Riders paid for a ride, that's it. Conversation isn't required and not too concerned about their comfort outside of providing them a safe ride and A/C or heater pending on current weather. Still have five star rating on Lyft and 4.91 on Uber.


I usually do small talk to kill the boredom of driving. Its interesting to hear people talk about their "first world problems", like how their car broke down and they need to take a Lyft or Uber. LOL


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Just tell your pax you have zero customer service skills and you can't answer their questions at this time.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> What I don't understand is why drivers get offended when riders are trying to have polite small talk.


I can only speak for myself, however I wouldn't say that I am offended by pax trying to make small talk. I think that what drivers complain about in this ambit are the pax who have low social skills who do not know how to make small talk effectively.

For example, a woman recently got in my car, and the initial conversation, verbatim, was:

"Hi, how's it going", I asked.
"Good. Are you married?", she blurted out.
🤷‍♂️
"Whoaaa! That's a very direct question for someone you've literally just met!", I said
"Oh. Sorry if that was weird", she replied.

Another guy last night:


Hi, how's it going?
Fine, thanks. Do you live around here?
No.
Far from here?
Yes.
This pax got the message, although some do need to be shut down more directly as in the case of the woman above.

Imagine you are at a cocktail party and are mingling. A random guy walks up to you and says:

"Hi. Are you married? Where do you live? How many kids do you have? Have you been busy today? It's cold today, isn't it?"

Everyone has met this type of person in social situations - people who have nothing to say for themselves whatsoever and who just expect to be able to go up to someone, ask awkward and inappropriate questions that are not suited to the situation, and expect the other person to just start rapping away.

Back to the cocktail party situation.Do you (a) excuse yourself and get away from the creep as soon as possible or (b) answer the barrage of questions and continue to engage him so that he may ask you more invasive personal questions?

I get that the inquisitor pax is not in a social situation with the driver; it is a transactional situation between service provider and customer. So why try to make it a social situation in which one tries to find out personal information about the other? It's just not appropriate, and it's crossing a line.

By all means, small talk is fine. I have had pax who have had very interesting things to say, which have led to very interesting conversations. Pax may comment on the music I am playing, we realise we are both fans, and we talk about that. Or the pax may share that he works in IT, and we end up having an interesting (for us IT geeks anyway) conversation on cloud-based vs. legacy systems. All of this is fine. But the inquisitor pax with their relentless invasive questions? Sorry, no.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kiaguy said:


> I have been a rideshare driver for many year's now and have noticed I get asked the same questions while having conversations with passengers. Is there a list of questions on the passengers apps they read from ?


I have considered printing a few dozen FAQ sheets with random answers that I can hand out to each inquisitor pax as the need arises:

ANSWERS TO FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS:

Yes, it is busy today.
I'm doing fine, thanks.
I don't live around here.
I'm not married.
I have no children.
I am originally from New York
My day job is at McDonalds
I drive for both Uber and Lyft
I don't prefer one over the other
This car is a 2008 Toyota Yaris
It is a good car for this job but I would not own it as a personal vehicle
For rides after 8pm, yes it is cold this evening.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> would you rather that happen, or the pax just dive bombs into their screen the moment they sit down?


Yes, please! Pax gets in the car, exchanges pleasantries and then occupies self with phone for the duration of the ride and I don't hear a peep out of them. No playing music/videos on their phone and no annoying loud conversations that they think I want to hear but really do not.

Perfect, 5* pax.

In fact, the best pax I ever had was this guy who opened the front pax door, got in, said only, "Shit man, I'm so f'kin stoned", reclined the seat all the way and was as quiet as a church mouse the whole ride. When the car stopped, he put the seat back up, said, "Cool, dude, thanks" and got out. Again, 5* pax.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Just pick up some stories and have fun with it you never know what you might just run into


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> For example, a woman recently got in my car, and the initial conversation, verbatim, was:
> 
> "Hi, how's it going", I asked.
> "Good. Are you married?", she blurted out.
> ...


Well...

If you want a tip from her, there's a better way to reply.

"No, I'm not married. Why do you ask?" (That second part is optional, obviously.)

Or if you ARE married, you can launch into a description of how you met your wife, and how you're more in love with her every day.

That woman obviously is focused on committed relationships!

If you're not married, you can ask her if she has any girlfriends who are unattached and looking to meet Mr. Right.

Nevermind that you just want to get into her girlfriend's panties. That's between you and whoever she introduces you to.


----------



## GregTheActor (Feb 29, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Yeah, that's what Larry King on his syndicated show did very well.


Most important, when getting them to talk about themselves, is getting them to mention account #'s, passwords, etc. So much fun and really makes the ride faster.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Pax: How long you been doing Uber? Do you like it?
Driver: Oh, a couple years now. I'm looking for something better than this though. What do you do for a living?
P: I'm a payroll clerk at Acme Anchor Company.
D: Oh cool. Is it a nice place to work?
P: It's ok. It's a job. It pays pretty well and the bennies are good.
D: Really. Hey, I have a degree in Business with emphasis in Economics. I've done some General Ledger work. Do you think there might be a spot at Acme for someone like me?
P: Yea. I think there is a job open in the Accounting Dept.
D: Outstanding. I'll check it out. Do you mind if I drop your name?
(if she says yes, don't forget to ask her name)
D: Thank you. Hey, who should I ask for when I visit? What's your bosses name?
(Write it all down. If she says HR, ask again her bosses name. HR does not hire people, department heads hire them. HR only fires people.)

Do that long enough and you will be free.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Pax: How long you been doing Uber? Do you like it?
> Driver: Oh, a couple years now. I'm looking for something better than this though. What do you do for a living?
> P: I'm a payroll clerk at Acme Anchor Company.
> D: Oh cool. Is it a nice place to work?
> ...


True. I deliberately placed my college textbooks on programming in my pax's eyeline. Especially when I was picking up pax from technology companies. Having the textbooks is an opening but also being able to talk the talk when they quiz you about the topic matter is a bonus. As a result I collected lots of business cards from recruiting managers. I still have all those business cards. I'm still in contact on FB with some of them. I have a good job now but if I decided to move to New York, there's a job in gaming waiting for me.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

#1husler said:


> I had one this week who responded to "how you doing tonight?" with a grunt, so, that's a key indicator that no convo is necessary, which is ok too by the way...I tend to close my eyes and check out socially I get my haircut, I dont need a barber peppering me with "21 questions" at that time.


You get haircuts? You have more hair on your face than your head!! 🤣🤣🤣

Seriously, you can do it at home. You don't need to be paying anyone, that's for sure!!


----------

